# Ice fishing Roaming Shores Northeast Oh.



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Didn't know if I should post here or the Northeast forum, I chose here because the ice fishing people are just better people in general! I finally got access to Roaming Shores so I wanna try Ice fishing it. Does anyone on here fish the ice there? Not intereasted in summer fishing it i'm too busy on the big lake.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You posted in the correct forum. 
I was going to fish it last year, it was one of those deals with a friend of a friend. That fell through and you pretty much have to know someone to fish it but I know they have nice crappie in there. Good luck!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I personally don’t know anything about roaming shores. But just for giggles I searched it here in the hardwater and in the NE section as well nothing here. But there are a of posts referring to roaming shores in the NE section when you search it there. 

Don’t know if anything in those posts will be helpful to your icefishing adventure or not. But it may be worth a look there’s lots of great information hidden in old threads on theses forums. Best of luck in your ice adventures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Eyes on te ice said:


> Didn't know if I should post here or the Northeast forum, I chose here because the ice fishing people are just better people in general! I finally got access to Roaming Shores so I wanna try Ice fishing it. Does anyone on here fish the ice there? Not intereasted in summer fishing it i'm too busy on the big lake.


Don’t know anything on it, but I do know the more heads we put out there the quicker you find fish! That being said, I am willing to join you out there and learn a new lake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I may have ruined this years ICE season this year, because I snagged an ice rod from Mosquito last spring and I *kept* it! It was probably a sacrafice by someone for last seasons ICE! *Stupid me*. I think I will go back and throw it back to the ICE gods this weekend. Is there a proper way to do this? Do I just throw it in or do I wait for a bite and let the fish take the rod in?


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Don’t know anything on it, but I do know the more heads we put out there the quicker you find fish! That being said, I am willing to join you out there and learn a new lake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to my buddy and he said I could bring a couple guys with me, so if we get ice I will post an invite on here for interested people.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I talked to my buddy and he said I could bring a couple guys with me, so if we get ice I will post an invite on here for interested people.


Shoot me a message. We will get in touch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've never ice fished roaming shores but I have been out there in a boat a few times it's a crappie factory, 100 fish days without even trying


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I talked to my buddy and he said I could bring a couple guys with me, so if we get ice I will post an invite on here for interested people.


And just like that you made 40 thousand new close friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

40 thousand and 1.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll pull your sled!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I talked to my buddy and he said I could bring a couple guys with me, so if we get ice I will post an invite on here for interested people.


my new best friend!! I’ll bring beer and brats. Careful of Ice hole destroyer! He keeps undersized fish And hates all puppies.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't let Fish2 come he will swiss cheese the ice so bad you will fall thru. Let me come I don't keep undersize fish and love puppies.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll bring the breakfast sandwiches of your choice and hot coffee and whatever beer you like for lunch hahaha


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I'll bring the breakfast sandwiches of your choice and hot coffee and whatever beer you like for lunch hahaha


Are you taking orders for the group? If so I’ll have 1 sausage egg and cheese McMuffin and 1 large coffee with not one but 2 shots of Kentucky straight bourbon no sugar. Might as well toss a 12 pack of modelo on there too. Thanks in advance your the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

C’mon now fella’s, you’re starting to embarrass the brotherhood. You know you guys are good enough to find your own fish. But anyway... I will be hitting up Meander and Rockwell first ice... who’s in?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Are you taking orders for the group? If so I’ll have 1 sausage egg and cheese McMuffin and 1 large coffee with not one but 2 shots of Kentucky straight bourbon no sugar. Might as well toss a 12 pack of modelo on there too. Thanks in advance your the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it bud!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> I'll pull your sled!


I'll pull his sled...with him sitting in the sled...or at least get my son to do it  !


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

bobberbucket said:


> And just like that you made 40 thousand new close friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool with me cuz that is 4o thousand invites to their fishing spots!


Lil' Rob said:


> I'll pull his sled...with him sitting in the sled...or at least get my son to do it  !


We may have a winner here!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Eyes on te ice said:


> Thats cool with me cuz that is 4o thousand invites to their fishing spots!
> 
> We may have a winner here!


I won’t make anyone other than myself pull you around. I’ll also feed you grapes right off the vine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I/m thinking....I'm thinking


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm definately in for some meander and Rockwell, grew up fishing Rockwell and running from the wardens, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

